# Sweating in Bed - Tempurpedic - Please Help



## lucyem

My DH has a bad back. He has always had one and he has lived in constant pain since he was a young teen. The only time he was pain free was when he did 2 hours of stretching a day. Life does not allow for that often. So we went mattress shopping and he lay on a tempurpedic for 20+ minutes and for the first time in his life stood up off a bed without pain. Obviously we bought one, toxic fumes and everything. The smell does not bother us which is good. The first night was painful because the bed was hard and not yet broken in but it is getting better. DH is certainly feeling a difference in his back for the better.

Since my DH is feeling better, which to me is worth just so much, I am keeping my mouth shut about my issue. And am asking on here for any ideas or tips. I used to be freezing all night. I wore socks, full jammies, 2-3 comforters. We live in a drafty 250 yr old house. Now on the Tempurpedic I sweat like mad. I have cut down to 1 summer comforter, and am only wearing a t-shirt. I wake up in the middle of the night absolutely soaked and freezing. Any ideas????


----------



## Denvergirlie

we have a Dormia bed, it's memory foam, latex center, but a wool topper. Supposedly the wool topper helps with the heat issue. I too used to be cold all the time, electric blanket on high to warm the sheet, flannel sheets, down comforter topped with a heavy fleece blanket.... no more with this bed.. it can get warm, but haven't sweat in bed more than a few times due to excessive covers.

Alas, maybe adding a wool topper or even a couple of wool blankes between the mattress and mattress pad would help? My partner is a furance at night, but he hasn't complained since we rid outrlseves of the extra blankets, so the wool topper seems to do the trick, maybe it really does help?

best


----------



## rune1225

Do you have a mattress pad on it? We have a tempurpedic and originally had a (supposedly) waterproof pad on it that came with it and had no problems. One of our cats peed on it and the pad leaked. I got a regular waterproof pad and ended up having to take it off because it made it very hot.


----------



## JasonW

Sweating the the #1 complaint among Tempur-Pedic owners. They sleep very hot.

Essentia makes natural memory foam. It's much more breathable so you won't be sweating at night.

It also doesn't contain the chemicals found in traditional memory foam mattresses so it's much healthier.


----------



## swd12422

I have the same problem. Definitely try a wool mattress pad, natural-fiber sheets (I think even my cotton-poly blend sheets make a difference) and a wool blanket or down comforter instead of synthetic. We switched from a poly fill comforter to a down duvet and it has made a significant difference. I still get hot, and with summer coming that will be the real test, but this winter was definitely better than last winter!


----------



## MamaofLiam

we have a tempurpedic too and i get very hot on it, though my dh does not. we've had it the past 4 years i should add. i agree with the pp who mentioned having a non-tempurpedic waterproof pad will make it unbearably hot. i just sleep naked and with less covers which has helped me. not the perfect solution, but it has helped.


----------



## mumkimum

Ditto what others said about mattress pads - you should use something breathable and not totally waterproof. We don't have a temperpedic, but do have a foam mattress and once I switched to lighter weight cotton mattress pads we stopped always being overheated.

Make sure it's able to "breathe" from underneath the bed too (so not directly on the floor - with slats or other platform, whatever).


----------



## prettymom

Are you already out of the trial period? Relax the Back sells a memory foam bed called a Purefit that sleeps MUCH cooler than a tempurpedic. I know they also sell tempurpedics and can show you the differences between them.


----------



## Skyerydr

Glad you found something that works for you. We just paid $2k and I'm not ready to get rid of it to get another mattress


----------



## theranger

MamaofLiam said:


> we have a tempurpedic too and i get very hot on it, though my dh does not. we've had it the past 4 years i should add. i agree with the pp who mentioned having a non-tempurpedic waterproof pad will make it unbearably hot. i just sleep naked and with less covers which has helped me. not the perfect solution, but it has helped.


I had the same problem with my Tempurpedic mattress, was looking for solutions and finally tried the Feel Cooler mattress pad. It has a material in it that absorbs heat so it cools you off and blocks the heat build up in the mattress. It also has a wonderful cool feel to it when you get in bed at night, highly recommend it to take care of any issues with a warm mattress.

I bought mine at coolingmattress.com

best

The Ranger


----------



## theranger

lucyem said:


> Now on the Tempurpedic I sweat like mad. I have cut down to 1 summer comforter, and am only wearing a t-shirt. I wake up in the middle of the night absolutely soaked and freezing. Any ideas????


I used to have the same issue on my Tempurpedic, I found the solution with the Feel Cooler cooling mattress pad, it blocks the heat build up in the mattress, and it actually cools you down when you get in bed at night. I got mine at coolingmattress.com

best

M.


----------

